

Issue #1: Project claims to be open source but doesn't share the source - fak3r
https://github.com/RestyaPlatform/board/issues/1

======
pixeloution
So, I find the posts in the github issue interesting. Open source does not
necessarily mean free as in beer, but free as in speech.

You can do whatever you want with open source software once you have it, but
saying its open source and charging for access to it are not mutually
exclusive options.

------
spronkey
There's really nothing wrong with what they're doing. Open source absolutely
doesn't mean it has to be available before a product is "finished". Sure it's
not a community built product, but that's not what open source necessarily is,
as pixeloution mentions above.

------
anon3_
Before anyone jumps on the band wagon:

> Source code will be pushed once AWS AMI is ready for sale (One of our
> revenue options)

[https://github.com/RestyaPlatform/board](https://github.com/RestyaPlatform/board)

